# Klebestreifen und Glanzefekkt



## arren b (7. August 2006)

Einen herzlichen Gruß zuvor liebe Forummitglieder,

meine Frage richtet sich an das folgende Bild. Und zwar würde ich gerne wissen, wie ich zum Einen die Klebestreifen auf den fotos so hinkriege wie sie auf dem Bild zu sehen sind und zum Zweiten diesen Glanzeffekt über das ganze Bild drüber hinkriege.

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus..


----------



## arren b (7. August 2006)

zu den Klebestreifen hab ich jetzt 2 tutorials gefunden, wäre aber cool, wenn ihr tortzdem etwas posten könntet 

http://www.gfx-artwork.de/tutorials/pstutorial-klebebandeffekt.html

http://www.secretdesign.de/include....90&PHPKITSID=d38f0d3c92f23e5e3e6b15c9053b6d58


----------



## der_Jan (7. August 2006)

Zum Glanzeffekt: eine neue, weiße Ebene, in der Maske ein Verlauf, und dann die Transparenzeinstellen, das dürfte den erwünschten Effekt geben.


----------



## Leola13 (7. August 2006)

Hai,

siehe auch Scotch Tape

Ciao Stefan


----------

